

 We just launched Extractiv, our Semantic Web as a Service - jdrock
http://www.extractiv.com

======
jdrock
Some direct links for more information:

Live Demo: <http://www.extractiv.com/demo.html>

Documentation: <http://wiki.extractiv.com>

~~~
nailer
There's no 'box below' on your demo page that I can see.

~~~
jdrock
What browser/OS are you using?

~~~
nailer
iPad, at the time. I see it's fine on Firefox today.

